# This is how women perceive "average" in 2020



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 19, 2020)

Look at the amount of Tinder matches this guy got(its a fucking joke):
Source: https://looksmax.org/threads/tbh-i-did-a-titbot-tinder-experiment.89204/





He got an average photofeeler rating as well:








^
How foids perceive average in 2020

"average" by 2030


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jan 19, 2020)

Seems about right


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Jan 19, 2020)

Death by pheno, but he'd do aite in real life with a subset of girls who like that look so doesn't matter


----------



## Hades (Jan 19, 2020)

To them:
Average looks is ugly
Average dick is 8x6
Average height is 6’0


----------



## elfmaxx (Jan 19, 2020)

Hades said:


> To them:
> Average looks is ugly
> Average dick is 8x6
> Average height is 6’0


What girls think is 8x6 is actually 7x5 though because every guy lies about his dick size, same with height tbh.


----------



## Hades (Jan 19, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> What girls think is 8x6 is actually 7x5 though because every guy lies about his dick size, same with height tbh.


Yeah I know. It pretty much makes it so everybody has to lie just to get by.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 19, 2020)

Incel in 2030


----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 19, 2020)

Curry manlet. Jfl
No offense to My bro tho @Titbot 😳😳


----------



## .👽. (Jan 19, 2020)

Shit pics tho. I had photofeeler rating of 4 and with another pic i had 9 or smt. Learn to shoot nice pics


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 19, 2020)

AlexChase89 said:


> Death by pheno, but he'd do aite in real life with a subset of girls who like that look so doesn't matter


The "subset" being obese white women.


Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> View attachment 235667
> 
> Incel in 2030





Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> View attachment 235667
> 
> Incel in 2030


Incel by 2050


----------



## Void (Jan 19, 2020)

Only photoshopped morphs will get matches in 2030.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 19, 2020)

Deathnic is ropefuel. JFL @ not being white on Tinder


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 19, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> Deathnic is ropefuel. JFL @ not being white on Tinder


Bullshit, only white Chads. The incel movement was started by overweight, white males who were sick and tired of me too, feminism and online dating jacking up standards(and rightfully so.) most incels in the USA are white males. Incel.co had a poll and 60% were white males even though they make up 7% of the worlds population.

Most American incels are overweight, white men who support Trump. Stop pretending that being WHITE will save you.


----------



## KingOfRome (Jan 19, 2020)

Lifefuel for me. My shirtless bathroom selfie got rated average on Photofeeler.


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 19, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Bullshit, only white Chads. The incel movement was started by overweight, white males who were sick and tired of me too, feminism and online dating jacking up standards(and rightfully so.) most incels in the USA are white males. Incel.co had a poll and 60% were white males even though they make up 7% of the worlds population.
> 
> Most American incels are overweight, white men who support Trump. Stop pretending that being WHITE will save you.



I never said it did JFL. I'm just saying that all other things being equal Whites>Ethnics


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Jan 19, 2020)

All you need to be a slayer Irl is 3 of these:

6’2”+
psl 5+
Decent frame
Good body
NT
Rich
High status

To be a slayer ONLINE you need at least 3 of these:

rich
High status
Psl 6+
6’3”+
Very good body
Very good frame

to be a slayer you CANT BE:

sub 5’6”
Sub 4.5psl
Socially retarded


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

Fuk said:


> All you need to be a slayer Irl is 3 of these:
> 
> 6’2”+
> psl 5+
> ...


yep


----------



## NormieKilla (Jan 20, 2020)

No such thing as "average" in 2020.


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jan 20, 2020)

barely acceptable side profile in the year 2040


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

personalityinkwell said:


> I never said it did JFL. I'm just saying that all other things being equal Whites>Ethnics


As someone who is doing a masters in Engineering, I can tell you that EDUCATED black men are the most sought after. White women get "impressed" when they see an educated black, inasmuch that want to have a relationship with them.

The retarded or ghetto blacks don't get much, but the educated and productive ones do. Women are impressed with them, so they get lots of pussy. Imagine being a handsome black doctor. You will be swimming in pussy. I did an experiment in which I used a handsome black doctor(he was wearing scrubs) on Photofeeler and he got in the 98% in attractiveness. Easily a Tinder slayer


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Jan 20, 2020)

As males we're playing a rigged game and fighting an uphill battle from birth on.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

Lifewasted said:


> As males we're playing a rigged game and fighting an uphill battle from birth on.


Before Tinder and the online dating B.S this was not a problem


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Jan 20, 2020)

tbh photofeeler is bullshit it's completely fake you can't trust this

i am a subhuman abomination and i got rated 9/10 on it (jfl) and a guy a know got rated 6/10


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

goron black said:


> tbh photofeeler is bullshit it's completely fake you can't trust this
> 
> i am a subhuman abomination and i got rated 9/10 on it (jfl) and a guy a know got rated 6/10


But look at his Tinder match rate


----------



## Deleted member 3492 (Jan 20, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> But look at his Tinder match rate



i didn't click my bad

the guy is very good looking but i think indian halo effect is extremely strong, if I had to rate him i'd give him a 7/10 but considering that he's indian i'm guessing he'll get less success than a 5/10 white


----------



## Almu (Jan 20, 2020)

big cope this site


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

Almu said:


> big cope this site



How many Tinder matches will he get? lol


----------



## Almu (Jan 20, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> How many Tinder matches will he get? lol


dunno


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 20, 2020)

Almu said:


> big cope this site



NIGGER WTF


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 20, 2020)

Fuk said:


> Socially retarded


Cope, personality and social retardness dont matter AT ALL


johnnydeep222 said:


> How many Tinder matches will he get? lol


Zero lol


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Cope, personality and social retardness dont matter AT ALL
> 
> Zero lol


I was socially retarded in the 8th grade and got girls. I am socially normal and I can't get shit.

IF YOU AREN'T A PSYCHOPATH,CRIMINAL OR ABUSIVE ALL THAT MATTER ARE
1. LOOKS/HEIGHT
2. MONEY
3. RACE
4.BODY

See: https://looksmax.org/threads/all-women-care-about-are-looks-and-money-proof.89488/


----------



## XXX22 (Jan 20, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> NIGGER WTF


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 20, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> I was socially retarded in the 8th grade and got girls. I am socially normal and I can't get shit.
> 
> IF YOU AREN'T A PSYCHOPATH,CRIMINAL OR ABUSIVE ALL THAT MATTER ARE
> 1. LOOKS/HEIGHT
> ...


Where the fuck is face lol?


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

Nosecel said:


> Where the fuck is face lol?


see "looks/height"


----------



## Nosecel (Jan 20, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> see "looks/height"


Oh fuck, sorry bro. But change looks for face bro, its more comfortable


----------



## Deleted member 4612 (Jan 20, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> As someone who is doing a masters in Engineering, I can tell you that EDUCATED black men are the most sought after. White women get "impressed" when they see an educated black, inasmuch that want to have a relationship with them.
> 
> The retarded or ghetto blacks don't get much, but the educated and productive ones do. Women are impressed with them, so they get lots of pussy. Imagine being a handsome black doctor. You will be swimming in pussy. I did an experiment in which I used a handsome black doctor(he was wearing scrubs) on Photofeeler and he got in the 98% in attractiveness. Easily a Tinder slayer



Well good on that man. But if we're being technical, couldn't a handsome black guy just lie about his job to get laid on Tinder?


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 20, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> The "subset" being obese white women.
> 
> 
> Incel by 2050


Tbh that might be true lmao. By 2031 I expect my lay count to be around 900-1K so I couldn’t care less about the future incels and their problem. I’m trying to fuck every category, Arab, white, black, Asian, Australian, Latina, Canadian, Russian, Berber, fat bitch, skinny bitch, all kinds 😍😍


----------



## CristianT (Jan 20, 2020)

*A V E R A GE **FaceAndLMS voice*


----------



## prgfromnl (Jan 20, 2020)

Pheno matters a lot to woman


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

prgfromnl said:


> Pheno matters a lot to woman


I hate women


----------



## brutal_blackpill (Jan 20, 2020)

The pictures you used are horrible and the importance of race on online apps is tenfold tbh. Bad experiment.


----------



## Patient A (Jan 20, 2020)

Don’t be ethnic theory.


----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

brutal_blackpill said:


> The pictures you used are horrible and the importance of race on online apps is tenfold tbh. Bad experiment.


I hate women


Patient A said:


> Don’t be ethnic theory.


Bullshit, only white Chads. The incel movement was started by overweight and skinny(but ugly), white males who were sick and tired of me too, feminism and online dating jacking up standards(and rightfully so.) most incels in the USA are white males. Incel.co had a poll and 60% were white males even though they make up 7% of the worlds population.

Most American incels are overweight, white men who support Trump. Stop pretending that being WHITE will save you or that white males are gods among us.


----------



## MammothActuary (Jan 20, 2020)

Curry failo


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

MammothActuary said:


> Curry failo


I know plenty of white incels as an Engineering master student. You Trump voters need to stop sucking white dick because most self- identified incels are young, white, Republican, men with small dicks as well as brains.


----------



## LordGodcat (Jan 20, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> I know plenty of white incels as an Engineering master student. You Trump voters need to stop sucking white dick because most incels are young, white, Republican, men with small dicks as well as brains.



He likes to suck white Sean O'Pry dick


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 20, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> He likes to suck white Sean O'Pry dick


lol.
We had another incel (pro-gun) rally today in Virginia. 99% white male, Trump supporters. They probably went online and told everyone how much women love white males after the rally. 








At tense Virginia rally, gun rights activists vow fight just getting started


About 22,000 people attended the rally, 6,000 on Capitol Square and 16,000 outside the security gates, authorities said.




www.nbcnews.com


----------



## LordGodcat (Jan 20, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> lol.
> We had another incel (pro-gun) rally today in Virginia. 99% white male, Trump supporters. They probably went online and told everyone how much women love white males after the rally.
> 
> 
> ...



Water is wet. Mayocels gotta find a way to cope somehow to stop themselves from roping


----------



## sub6manletnozygos (Jan 21, 2020)

*reminder that average is ugly *


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Jan 21, 2020)

LordGodcat said:


> Water is wet. Mayocels gotta find a way to cope somehow to stop themselves from roping


Or even worse, shoot up a school, Synagogue, Mosque or black church out of frustration.


----------



## joao (Mar 16, 2020)

Fuk said:


> All you need to be a slayer Irl is 3 of these:
> 
> 6’2”+
> psl 5+
> ...


What if u only post your 6 psl face online?


----------



## Patient A (Mar 16, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Most American *incels* are overweight, white men who *support Trump. *


Nothing wrong with supporting Trump. You are a left wing soy faggot feminist if you don’t support trump.
There is no good political parties. But if I was in the US voting I would vote trump.




GetThatBread said:


> Tbh that might be true lmao. By 2031 I expect my lay count to be around 900-1K so I couldn’t care less about the future incels and their problem. I’m trying to fuck every category, Arab, white, black, Asian, Australian, Latina, Canadian, Russian, Berber, fat bitch, skinny bitch, all kinds 😍😍


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Mar 17, 2020)

There was a study done on Tinder over the summer. It found women had a 5% swipe rate, vs men's 60%. And this doesnt even exclude fatties, so for skinny girls its probably like a ~1% swipe rate. These are the online dating standards in 2020. And women's standards will continue to rise until something serious is done, or if this degenerate heathen society just collapses


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 17, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> There was a study done on Tinder over the summer. It found women had a 5% swipe rate, vs men's 60%. And this doesnt even exclude fatties, so for skinny girls its probably like a ~1% swipe rate. These are the online dating standards in 2020. And women's standards will continue to rise until something serious is done, or if this degenerate heathen society just collapses


Just be top 5% of men bro!


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 17, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> There was a study done on Tinder over the summer. It found women had a 5% swipe rate, vs men's 60%. And this doesnt even exclude fatties, so for skinny girls its probably like a ~1% swipe rate. These are the online dating standards in 2020. And women's standards will continue to rise until something serious is done, or if this degenerate heathen society just collapses


5%? I heard its like 1 in 144 or something (which is less than 1%)


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 17, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Look at the amount of Tinder matches this guy got(its a fucking joke):
> Source: https://looksmax.org/threads/tbh-i-did-a-titbot-tinder-experiment.89204/
> View attachment 235653
> 
> ...


----------



## tyronelite (Mar 17, 2020)

Are us blacks considered ethnic ?


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Mar 17, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> 5%? I heard its like 1 in 144 or something (which is less than 1%)



Whered you hear that?


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 18, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> Whered you hear that?





> . In addition, it was determined that a man of average attractiveness would be “liked” by approximately 0.87% (1 in 115) of women on Tinder. Also, a formula was derived to estimate a man’s attractiveness level based on the percentage of “likes” he receives on Tinder:


Source:


----------



## Deleted member 5187 (Mar 18, 2020)

Only 7 votes...
Get at least 25 votes and with a setting of only females at the youngest age
Apparently I look above average in attractiveness
Below average in trust
And average in cleverness


----------



## Adiemus (Mar 18, 2020)

guy in Op actually is below average.

1) paki/ethnic
2) can tell from his face that he's short


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 18, 2020)

Notuglyjustpoor said:


> Only 7 votes...
> Get at least 25 votes and with a setting of only females at the youngest age
> Apparently I look above average in attractiveness
> Below average in trust
> And average in cleverness


I kept the test running for some time. He ended up with about a 6/10


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 18, 2020)

Is he average


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 18, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Is he average


Above


----------



## Andros (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm psl 4 and Titbot mogs me. I get 8/10 on photofeeler.

Foids are racist toward Indians.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 18, 2020)

Andros said:


> I'm psl 4 and Titbot mogs me. I get 8/10 on photofeeler.
> 
> Foids are racist toward Indians.


Photofeeler isn't about how good you actually look but how the image was taken etc, It's extremely bluepilled


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 18, 2020)

It's as good as a curry looking curry can get as matches.
Curry not looking curry get mores.
And 21 matches is good, some are decent. 
the average white male don't get a fucking like.
life fuel actually


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 18, 2020)

streege said:


> It's as good as a curry looking curry can get as matches.
> Curry not looking curry get mores.
> And 21 matches is good, some are decent.
> the average white male don't get a fucking like.
> life fuel actually


Come to think of it , 21 is pretty good; but he is a good looking guy and he has a fresh account so nubie gains.


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Mar 18, 2020)

Adiemus said:


> guy in Op actually is below average.
> 
> 1) paki/ethnic
> 2) can tell from his face that he's short



You're legit braindead if you think thats below average, yes he has a bit of a shortface but if you gave him white or even hispanic coloring he'd be slaying on Tinder


----------



## Xander578 (Mar 18, 2020)

women can't perceive average men as they're invisible


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Mar 18, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Source:




You misinterpreted it a little bit, it said that a man of average attractiveness would get 1 in 115 girls swiping on him, thats different than girls overall having a 5% swipe rate. That number is still ridiculous though, but the thing is the study isnt peer reviewed like the one I saw.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 18, 2020)

Leforrt3000 said:


> You misinterpreted it a little bit, it said that a man of average attractiveness would get 1 in 115 girls swiping on him, thats different than girls overall having a 5% swipe rate. That number is still ridiculous though, but the thing is the study isnt peer reviewed like the one I saw.


I see. Can you link me to your study?


----------



## Leforrt3000 (Mar 18, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> I see. Can you link me to your study?



Sure: https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0272775719301104

The number was actually 4.5%


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Mar 19, 2020)

Death by curry


----------



## Sikkunt23 (Mar 19, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Look at the amount of Tinder matches this guy got(its a fucking joke):
> Source: https://looksmax.org/threads/tbh-i-did-a-titbot-tinder-experiment.89204/
> View attachment 235653
> 
> ...


Tit bot is NOT good looking lmfao . U really think this aspie dude has appeal to broad women ??? Jfl


johnnydeep222 said:


> Look at the amount of Tinder matches this guy got(its a fucking joke):
> Source: https://looksmax.org/threads/tbh-i-did-a-titbot-tinder-experiment.89204/
> View attachment 235653
> 
> ...


Tit bot only has bones . Bones don’t mean shit without phenotype and harmony


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 19, 2020)

Ethnicope said:


> View attachment 236549


Patrick has a 6-figure salary?


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Mar 19, 2020)

ethnic death sentence you are coping with anything else. I know girls who have straight up said they don't like Indians. He's way above average looking in PSL terms, but no sex appeal. Also, those are shit pics that make him look a bitch no offense.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 19, 2020)

fuccccc said:


> ethnic death sentence you are coping with anything else. I know girls who have straight up said they don't like Indians. He's way above average looking in PSL terms, but no sex appeal. Also, those are shit pics that make him look a bitch no offense.


21 matches is pretty decent. Tinder standards are ridiculous.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 20, 2020)

Women in the west*
This reminds me of the forum i read on the femcel Reddit where this foid was complaining about prostitutes and leonardo dicaprio going to the strip club. It was funny as shit.


----------



## johnnydeep222 (Mar 20, 2020)

Marsiere214 said:


> Women in the west*
> This reminds me of the forum i read on the femcel Reddit where this foid was complaining about prostitutes and leonardo dicaprio going to the strip club. It was funny as shit.


Asian American women have the highest standards. My sister is Indian and she on;y wants a Chad doctor. No wonder why she can't find anyone.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Mar 20, 2020)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Asian American women have the highest standards. My sister is Indian and she on;y wants a Chad doctor. No wonder why she can't find anyone.


Women in Eastern Europe do date just whites for the most part but their standards arent as high as women in America.


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Mar 22, 2020)

Fuk said:


> All you need to be a slayer Irl is 3 of these:
> 
> 6’2”+
> psl 5+
> ...


Imo so long as you ain't an ugly man let, money makes you the chaddest of chads


johnnydeep222 said:


> As someone who is doing a masters in Engineering, I can tell you that EDUCATED black men are the most sought after. White women get "impressed" when they see an educated black, inasmuch that want to have a relationship with them.
> 
> The retarded or ghetto blacks don't get much, but the educated and productive ones do. Women are impressed with them, so they get lots of pussy. Imagine being a handsome black doctor. You will be swimming in pussy. I did an experiment in which I used a handsome black doctor(he was wearing scrubs) on Photofeeler and he got in the 98% in attractiveness. Easily a Tinder slayer


This is true afff I had friends from subsaharian africa who were ranging from average to ugly ( and between 5 10 and 6 3) and they went to great schools in the US and they slay pussy in a way that makes me question the whole PSL logic


----------

